# Photoshop tell me I don't have enought RAM



## once2work (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm process a 580mb file from LR4.4 to PS5, my Mac have 8Gb of RAM, I did set my HD as my scratch dish as picture show, is any area the setting is wrong it caused.

Please advice with thank you.

Paul


----------



## clee01l (Nov 16, 2013)

once2work said:


> View attachment 4135
> 
> View attachment 4136
> 
> ...


580 Mb is ~20 times larger than a typical SLR camera file.  8GB RAM is going to be taxed. if you can process this at all. Try by freeing up as much RAM as possible.  Close down all applications including LR so that you are only running PS. And try again.  Set PS to consume as much of the 8GB that you can get free. If you fail when PS is the only thing consuming RAM, you are going to need more than 8GB to process this particular image.


----------



## once2work (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for the prompt reply and I did follow your advice and try.

Only when I perform the Contents-Aware it cause the shortage of Ram as the window pop out said shortage of Ram.

I had push the ram to 95% in the PS preferences and switch off all other software include of LR, I even reduce the file to 389Mb in order to crop some unwant area, any chance to tell the PS scratch the Ram from my hard dish to perform the content-aware.

Thank you

Paul


----------

